# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Bruselas denuncia a España e Italia ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE por incumplir la Directiva 91/271

## Salut

> *Bruselas denuncia a España e Italia ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE por incumplir la Directiva 91/271*
> 
> La Comisión Europea ha decidido llevar a Italia y España ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea por dos asuntos de prolongado incumplimiento de la normativa de la UE sobre depuración de aguas residuales urbanas. 
> 
> Son muchas las grandes ciudades que siguen sin disponer de un tratamiento de aguas residuales conforme a la normativa de la UE, pese a dos anteriores apercibimientos.
> 
> Janez Potočnik, Comisario de Medio Ambiente, ha declarado al respecto: 
> 
> _«Las aguas residuales urbanas no depuradas constituyen un peligro para la salud pública y la fuente más significativa de contaminación en aguas costeras e interiores. Es inadmisible que hayan transcurrido más de ocho años desde el vencimiento del plazo y que Italia y España sigan sin dar cumplimiento a esta normativa tan importante. La Comisión se ve, pues, obligada a someter estos asuntos al Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea.»._
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/bruselas-den...rectiva-91271/

----------

